

Cheese in The Board - lucasr
http://lucasr.org/2011/04/04/cheese-in-the-board/

======
martey
I have read a bunch of Lucas' posts on The Board (through Planet Gnome), but I
still think that I am not sure why The Board is useful for people who do not
need to keep a record of the dates and times they create content on their
computers.

I admit that there might be something I am not getting - does The Board
integrate with other systems or applications in innovative ways that are not
coming across in the static screenshots and blog posts I am reading?

~~~
lucasr
Not sure what you mean with "people who do not need to keep a record of the
dates and times they create content on their computers". Could you elaborate?

I think this specific blog post should clarify at least some of the use cases
I have in mind for The Board:

    
    
      http://lucasr.org/2010/12/06/adding-to-the-board/

~~~
martey
<https://live.gnome.org/TheBoardProject> says:

 _The Board is a space for quickly placing daily records: photos, video,
audio, text, and more. Think of it as a combination of a note-taking app, a
photo and video booth, a photo album, a sketching board, and a digital
scrapbook._

It would probably be helpful for people new to the concept if that page
contained the use cases from the "Adding to the Board" blog post. I know what
Cheese is because it is installed on my computer, but if I did not, the link
you gave to the project's home page explains that it is a webcam application.
I am not sure that the live.gnome.org page is as clear.

~~~
lucasr
I agree that the project definition is a bit too vague in that page in
live.gnome.org. I'll fix that.

My blog post is definitely not targeting people outside the open source and
GNOME circles. Maybe that's something I should take into account in the
future.

Thanks for the feedback anyway!

